# Color help



## GailC (Feb 1, 2020)

I have a 5 month amstaff and I keep getting asked what color she is. I figure she is technically a blue but I generally just say grey since she isn't your typical blue.
Mom is blue, dad is black. Her skin in very light grey or pink with light grey freckles. Nose and eyeliner are dark grey, eye are also dark with a slight brownish tint.





































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GailC (Feb 1, 2020)

Belly









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Her color would just be blue on paperwork if she had any.


----------



## GailC (Feb 1, 2020)

Thank you. The gold tips threw me off. No paperwork and I suspect her dad is actually a AB as he is around 100lbs.

She is just a pet so her breed isn't really that important. I just wanted a sweet bully which she is.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She's cute for sure and has very sweet eyes. 

Some blue dogs have highlights. It's similar to the color seal. Seal= black dog with brownish/reddish highlights. There's just no other color term for blue. There is only blue.


----------



## GailC (Feb 1, 2020)

I read about seal yesterday, I was very surprised to find no blue version. Is seal just a version of black or is it a actual recessive gene?

This is her mother









and dad









any thoughts on them? I know dad is papered but I don't know what as.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Genetics is a long conversation. Lets just say that blue "seal" just isn't a color in registries. So your dog is blue.

Without a pedigree in the this day and age of dogs registered as the wrong breed and people crossing over the bull breeds, it is just impossible to tell. Given her color she is VERY unlikely to be a true game bred APBT. More likely Amstaff or AmBully or a cross thereof.


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

Seal is a dilution of the black gene.

The seal brown color is produced by the Agouti ("A") gene acting upon a genetically black base coat, suppressing the black into point coloration and allowing the underlying reddish or brownish color to appear.

Blue color is a dilution of the D Locus gene. 

Both are a dilution of the Black gene. 

Both Seal and Blue are listed as color choices under the ADBA color guide. I don't know about UKC or AKC as I have APBTs.


----------



## GailC (Feb 1, 2020)

Thank you AGK, thats the info I was after. 

I never though she was a proper game pit and honestly, I wouldn't want one, I'm just not the right kind of owner.
I've always been a bit partial to amstaff's. I like some of the ambullys but they are being breed to ridiculous proportions.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

UKC also accepts blue as a color. I didn't bother looking up AKCs chart. The pup looks seal to me from the photo. Though I did not see that as a listed color with UKC. It is however a recognised color in ADBA. Seal can be a hard color to tell from photos. I have a few that color.. In low light they look black and in direct sunlight they appear reddish or brownish in color.


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

My dogs throw a seal color every now and then.


----------



## GailC (Feb 1, 2020)

Luna isn't that dark, she never looks black and the gold shows even in low light. There is no reddish or even regular brown.

I do like the seals, that dog of yours is nice.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks. Those are 3 different dogs. 2 females and a male. 
This male here is why I feel the color keeps popping up from time to time in my own dogs. I only produce 2 colors, Black and red with black masks.









Your pup is a cuttie reguardless of what it's color is called. &#128521;


----------



## GailC (Feb 1, 2020)

AGK said:


> Thanks. Those are 3 different dogs. 2 females and a male.


Well, that explains why they look different then lol. I like the face on the second one.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2DogTrix (May 27, 2016)

I also have one of those blue dogs that is more blue-ish. It is pretty common to have the blue with the light tan on the coats in my experience. Mine is similarly mostly amstaff with a bit of AB thrown in. If DNA testing can be trusted, he is 65% amstaff, 30% apbt, and 5% Neapolitan Mastiff. Reality is he is a poorly bred shelter mutt. But I love him. He's been a fun challenge. Has a bit more game dog in him than I would have liked but we've made it work.


----------



## GailC (Feb 1, 2020)

Can anyone tell me the difference between blue and grey? The more I study her undercolor, the less blue she looks.
She doesn't have any kind of blue or silver tone in real life. She looks more like wet cement.
I think I'm going to call her seal just because she is different and people still get confused when I say blue.
In the long run it doesn't matter as she is a pet not a breeder but I am interested in genetics.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

Blue is grey. Same color when refering to a dog. I have no idea why blue even became a color option other than a sales pitch to peddle as they are actually grey in color. If I saw an actual blue dog I'd be amazed.


----------



## jeannie_84 (Jan 27, 2020)

I’m in the same confused state as to what color my pup actually is? With terms like blue Champaign, blue fawn, and lilac, how is one to actually know what colo?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

jeannie_84 said:


> I'm in the same confused state as to what color my pup actually is? With terms like blue Champaign, blue fawn, and lilac, how is one to actually know what colo?


Post pics in good lighting and one of us can help. Some of the color names vary per registry and some back yard breeders like to make up things to sound cool and sell more puppies.


----------

